# Hangsúly: Itt volt Kovács János is.



## Encolpius

Helló, az jutott az eszembe, hogy az egész személynevekben, hol van a magyarban hangsúly? Van erre valamilyen szabály? Mert nekem úgy tűnik, az általam megadott mondatban a János hangsúlyos [valahogyan így: 'itt volt kovács 'jános is]. Itt most egy neutrális mondatra gondolok. Mert ha a János a hangsúlyos, nekem furának tűnik, mert inkább a fontosabb Kovácsnak kellene hangsúlyosnak lenni. Kösz. Enc.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Én úgy érzem, hogy a mondatodban vagy 
1) mindkét név kap hangsúlyt, vagy
2) a vezetéknév a hangsúlyos.

Ha egy magyarul tanuló külföldi egy magyar névben a keresztnevet hangsúlyozza, az elég feltűnő, és idegenül hangzik.

Ezt bőven volt alkalmam elemezgetni, mert a budapesti metró angol nyelvű bemondásaiban napi szinten hallom.

"The next station is Deák *'Fe*renc tér..."
A brit hölgy a "Ferenc" szót nyomja meg, a "fe" szótagnál kissé fölviszi a hangját, és bár összességében jó a kiejtése, a rossz hangsúly eléggé bántja a fülemet.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia!
Szerintem is a név mindkét tagja egyformán hangsúlyos alaphelyzetben, kivéve, ha valamelyiket ki akarja emelni a beszélő valamilyen okból. (Pl több Jánosról esett szó és a Kováccsal pontosít vagy fordítva.)

Egyébként még azt is elképzelhetőnek tartom, hogy mivel a Kovács az egyik leggyakoribb családnév, ösztönösen a János hangsúlyozódik jobban, mert így teszünk különbséget a sok Kovács között, de erre vonatkozóan nincs semmilyen biztos információm.


----------



## Encolpius

Helló, a Deák Ferenc tér tényleg nagyszerű példa (szinte hallom és érzem). És ha úgy van (biztosan úgy van), akkor attól tartok, már akcentusom van (én ugyanis a *Já*nost hangsúlyoztam magamban). Zsanna, a konkrét név ne zavarjon, lehetett volna más is, csak nem akartam mást választani.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Szerintem is a név mindkét tagja egyformán hangsúlyos alaphelyzetben, kivéve, ha valamelyiket ki akarja emelni a beszélő valamilyen okból.


Egyetértek. Vagyis nem gondolom, hogy a vezetéknévnek kiemelt szerepe lenne a hangsúly szempontjából csak azért, mert "fontosabb". 

Ami a "Deák Feren tér" féle kifejezéseket illeti, az az érzésem, hogy ezeket a magyarban spontán "egy egészként" kezeljük, tehát a hagsúly (vagy "nyomaték") az első szón van, függetlenül annak jelentésétől. Például ha egy utca neve "Fő utca", akkor azt szerintem úgy ejtjük ki, mintha egy szó volna, tehát "*fő*utca".


----------



## Encolpius

Azt hiszem, ezek után még komplikáltabbanak tűnik a dolog. De érdekes lenne, hogy erre van-e szabály, nem csak egy anyanyelvi megérzése. No, majd figyelek, valamilyen komoly filmben, hogy fogják az egész neveket ejteni. Nem szeretném az utcaneveket, meg hasonlókat idekeverni, bár érdekes lenne. Enco.


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius said:


> majd figyelek, valamilyen komoly filmben, hogy fogják az egész neveket ejteni


Jó megközelítés.  Erről eszembe jutott, hogy míg a Kovács János példa ellenére érteni vélem azt, amit kiérzel a hangsúlyozásból, a John Bull pub (egy szegedi étterem gyakran hallható neve) esetében viszont már nem.
Te látsz hasonlóságot vagy különbséget a két példa között?


----------



## Encolpius

Attól tartok, nem kell a véleményemmel foglalkozni, mert 30 éve élek Prágában és magyarul már nagyon ritkán beszélek és nagyon ritkán is hallom a magyar nyelvet. Az intonációm is már állítólag nem magyar.


----------



## Zsanna

Attól még lehetnek jó megérzéseid...  
Ez az egész - úgy gondolom - a prozódia témakörébe tartozik, de a neten kicsit keresgélve nem találtam erre vonatkozó anyagot. Viszont a Forvon kipróbálhatod, hogy valami ismert nevet beütve is hallod-e ezt a jelenséget.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Ez az egész - úgy gondolom - a prozódia témakörébe tartozik ....


Szerintem is. Mindenképpen összefügg a mondat intonációjával / hanglejtésével.

*************************
Az érdekesség kedvéért végeztem egy "magánkisérletet". Vagyis elképzeltem, hogy bemutatkozom  valakinek:

_Magyarul_: "Kovács János vagyok", "János Kovács vagyok" (pl. egy külföldinek).
_Olaszul_: "Sono Giovanni Fabbro", "Sono Fabbro Giovanni"

A magyarban úgy tűnik nekem, hogy mind a két esetben egyformán hangsúlyos a vezetéknév is meg a keresztnév is. Az olaszban viszont mintha a második elem lenne nyomatékosabban kiejtve mind a két esetben, függetlenül attól, hogy az vezetéknév vagy keresztnév.

N.B. Még véletlenül se vegyétek "készpénznek" a fentieket  , ezek az én személyes megérzéseim ......
P.S. Az olaszban általában a keresztnév az első, de nem szokatlan a fordított szórend sem, pl. postaládán, ajtón, hivatos iratokban, stb.


----------



## Encolpius

Eszembe jutottak még hirtelen ezek a nevek: Donald kacsa, Miki egér és Háry János. Mindegyiknél az elsö szóra tettem a hangsúlyt. Nem hiszem, hogy a keresztnév-vezetéknév típusú nyelvbekben a keresztnéven lenne a hangsúly. Nagyon érdekes téma lenne az All Languages-ben, de ugyebár... A Forvo jó ötlet volt, sok példa van ott, és tényleg a vezetéknév a hangsúlyos. Nekem ez már érdekes.  Pl. Kovács Zoltán van nagyon úgy ejtve (helyese), ahogyan én nem ejtettem voltan. No, legelább tanulok valamit.


----------

